# Anyone ever kept Roundtail Paradise Fish in an Aquarium? (Macropodus ocellatus)



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This fish caught my eye and I was wondering what it's like to keep them. Are they personable like bettas? How did you handle the cold period they need?


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

can't be specific to that tail type, but I am a big fan of paradise fish. I have had 7 over the years, and yet somehow the only one I have now is the first I got, Terry, who is at least 5 years old, which seems to be exceptionally long for the species, normal is like a betta, 1 to 3 years. the advantages over bettas are that a heater is not essential, but heat will keep them more active. a healthy one will have quite the personality, Terry jumps as high as 6 inches out of the water, often on command. a 10 gallon should be the minimum, and a generic heater with no temp control lets winter gently induce the cold period, plus you will not need the heater in summer. like bettas, each individual will let you know if it needs its own tank by its behavior, and if you can literally buy the one in that pic and don't like it, I will gladly take it off your hands if you change your mind, lol.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw some closed auctions on aquabid. I have one paradise fish now I am enjoying she does have a heater but I keep it set very low. She is quite active and would eat all day if let her. The fish I posted can live in icy temperatures and it's supposed to extend their lifespan if you give them cold period. Some people keep them in ponds outside but that seems like such a waste. I was wondering about their personality type for this exact fish and creating that cold period for the fish.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is a video of them that is pretty nice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNYjYSPikgw


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

excellent fish in the video. the good and bad news is the same; like bettas, the personality is up to the individual. my most dominant paradise is female (Terry), and I had a male and two females that were fine living together for two years. you got good advice on the cold period, because I never lowered the temperature in the community tank, and I do unplug the heater in early fall and mid spring for Terry, and the results were much better that way.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Just saw this one today quite beautiful no hints of any for sale anywhere

http://www.thefishguide.com/round-tailed-paradise-fish


----------

